#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Info wanted on Philippino boiler rooms

## The Grim Reaper

Looking for info on Manila Based BR's - to add to an exposing website.... ::spin::

----------


## deathstardan

A *Teacher* who I worked with and who failed miserably in Thailand, left a couple of months ago to work in a boiler room in Malaysia....I wonder how he is getting on?..... ::chitown::

----------


## hitthemback

> Looking for info on Manila Based BR's - to add to an exposing website....


Hi Grim Reaper,

you might want to study this link:

hitthemback.community.officelive.com/default.aspx

regards 
hitthemback :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## buriramboy

If people weren't greedy and stupid then boiler rooms would not make money and not exist, but if looking for them just try the press as they normally have carefully worded advertisements looking for staff, or just ask local expats, normally pretty hard to hide somewhere employing 100+ foreigners.

----------


## hitthemback

> If people weren't greedy and stupid then boiler rooms would not make money and not exist, but if looking for them just try the press as they normally have carefully worded advertisements looking for staff, or just ask local expats, normally pretty hard to hide somewhere employing 100+ foreigners.


Correction of your statement:
I have come across many, and here I mean really many people which got burned! And yet, none of them has really been greedy, maybe stupid but even this I doubt. All of them were hard working people in high stress jobs, which did not leave much time to do proper due diligence, nor was that much information available on the web like now. Beside this, don't forget the high pressure sales tactics of those scam people! It's easy to judge and you surely have not really had contact to people who's live got nearly destroyed.

regards
hitthemback

----------


## kingwilly

Expose website? Been done before aint it?

----------


## phuketjerry

happens all the time, was reading an article on this guy the other night on linkedin http://ianhannafordthetruth.wordpres....wordpress.com based in Phuket also

----------


## kingwilly

Just happened  to be reading it huh?

----------

